# November bee retrieval: How give them the best chance to make it through the winter?



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got a call about bees in a martin house. They have been there for several months, possibly 5 or 6. I have not seen it yet. If they are not removed they will be sprayed. 

I know they will need to be fed, but am not sure of the best ratio. Hopefully I will be able to save some comb and honey, which will help. 

What tips can you give me to give them the best chance to make it to the winter here in central Texas?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd take the whole house, and provide the people with another, especially since it hasn't been used for 5 or 6 years, what's their hurry? Then winter the bees in that martin house, JMHO


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bet they aren't bees, but yellow jacket wasps. If they are honeybees in a bird house they have been swarming several times this year. Best wishes.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

More likely bumble bees. Martin boxes are normally too small for honey bees. 

I get a half dozen calls each year for bees in Martin and Bluebird boxes. They always turn out to be bumble bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got back from the retrieval. They are honey bees, a small colony that appears to be completely occupying one compartment of the martin house, to the point of overflowing. They were not aggressive at all. It was easy: just slapped a couple of pieces of duct over the opening, unscrew the entire house from the pole and take it home. Put it on the hive stand, remove the tape and they are ready for the winter. I really appreciate the suggestion to winter them in the house, it will certainly give them the best chance.

Bonus: If I can get them out in the spring without ruining the birdhouse I can put it up in our yard.

I have a couple of questions:

1. Do you have any ideas on to feed them? Since they are in their own home maybe they will not need to be fed here in TX, with a mild winter, but just in case.

2. It seems to me the opening is too large (about 2" diameter). Should I reduce it down to about 1/4 x 1"? I am not too worried about cold, but it would be easier to defend if necessary.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

pretty neat! Yes, I'd stop up all the holes but the one and reduce if possible. I grew up in Texas and still remember the occasional snow/sleet that would hit Houston. Is that D-Earth underneath your hives??


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

No, it is heavy shrink wrap plastic. . It is my attempt to keep SHB larva from making it to the dirt. Do not know if it works, but it can't hurt.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

cool pixs. From the close up, looks like you could easily pry off the front to see how much they have in the way of stores/comb to determine how best to feed. Maybe it would be simple enough to move their comb to a nuc box and then add capped frames from another hive for winter food. If you decide to pull the front off, post a picture of what it looks like inside.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I would gently pull the front off and but them in a nuc box. So I could put the feed to them.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Upon further examination I think the front can be removed after taking out 4 screws. Looking at the entrance tonight the bees are packed in the entrance, which causes me to think the interior is full of bees (and honey?). I am tempted to leave them as is (I have failed on 4 earlier rescue attempts....at least for 4 different reasons) since maybe 'the bees know best'. But I am concerned about the amount of bees. I really do not want to molest them much this late in the year, but am considering removing the front panel and cutting a passage from the bottom compartment to the upper one and closing off the upper entrance to allow them more room to expand. That may disrupt them as much as moving them into a nuc.

Still does not address the problem of how to feed. I do not have any honey or comb to contribute to their effort.

At this point I am seeking all the ideas I can get on what best to do to help them make it to next year.

This really is fun!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I too am wondering if the whole bird house is packed with bees. If so, you have a much better chance of wintering them as they are. I still vote for taking the 4 screws off so we can see the inside. Hey, why don't you add a panel of plexiglass when you put it back and make a picture window. follow that with the wooden front and you might have a real educational beehive.

If you have no other comb, there is no reason to move the colony, but taking the front off will allow you to assess how large of a colony it is and how much stores they have. There should be room for fondant in one of the bird rooms. I don't know how cold it gets in central Texas, but in my part of coastal Virginia, the bees are out of the hive quite a bit in the winter.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

looking your climate, looks like you could set up a feeding station this winter. Looks like you have a lot of days over 50 degrees.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

If it isn't feasible to move their comb, maybe you could extend the opening into a nuc with pvc; like a trapout without the cone. That would give space for feeding and expansion without ruining the birdhouse. As a bonus they may migrate out by themselves.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

When I removed the front panel from the martin house this is what I found:








The compartment is about 6x6x6 and is completely packed with honey and bees.








This is the backside of the front panel, showing how the bees had attached the honey comb to it. I broke it in removing the panel. Looks good enough to eat, but I left it for the bees.








I have closed all the openings with duct tape except the one into the colony, which has been reduced. Hopefully this will allow them to stay warmer and need to use less honey to stay warm.

The colony occupies only the one compartment, with no access to any of the others. I have decided to leave them in the bird house for the winter and hope they make it. That corner of the bird house is quite heavy due to the honey, so we will see.

I will post an update in the spring.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Great pictures! Thanks for the update.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

I have overwintered colonies smaller than that in mating nucs.
I would leave it as it is but add some more insulation.
Keep an eye on the weight and feed if necessary in spring.
Small colonies consume very little stores over winter.


----------



## ebsprintin (Jan 25, 2014)

i second on building another nuc and connecting it to the entrance, so the bees enter and exit through the nuc.

eb


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

Final Report:

Moved the martin house with no problem and left it until January 15 when it got warm here for a few days. Robovaced the bees and cut out the comb, installed in a medium box with 5 frames and a follower. Everything went well and the bees were fine.

10 days later did a second inspection....no bees. Examination convinced me that the strong hive in the beeyard robbed the hive. All honey gone, comb ragged. Some dead bees on the bottom of the hive. Amazing how quickly it happened.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, you tried. too bad they didn't make it, thanks for the update!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The open honey must have done them in.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree.


----------

